# Zugriff auf WinAC RTX mit LibnoDave



## rm2001 (26 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine VB Programm, dass per LibnoDave über Ethernet auf eine S7-319 zugreift. Die Anwendung funktioniert soweit. Nun ist angedacht, die 319er CPU durch einen IPC427C mit WinAC RTX zu ersetzen. Kann ich mit LibNoDave noch auf die Soft SPS zugreifen, wenn sich sowohl meine VB Programm als auch die WinAC RTX auf dem IPC427C befinden? 

Hat jemand schon mal diese Kombination gehabt?

Ich sag schon Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Deltal (27 April 2012)

Soetwas habe ich zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, jedoch kann man auch direkt ein Programm schreiben welches auf die Soft-PLC zugreift. Ob das SDK von Siemens dafür zwingend notwendig ist, kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen. Eventuell könnte man ja mal eine kurze Email an Siemens schreiben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 April 2012)

Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall.


----------

